# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ازالة قفل ال frp لجهاز Samsung j500h حماية 2017 بظغطة زر

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم بدون ملف كومبنيشن او تنزيل او مخاطرة وبظغطة زر تم ازالة ال frp

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي كفاح_

----------

